# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  The 15% Solution?

## bluewater

I started 15% Min about a month ago. I get it on line from Perfect Image. I am also using their shampoo since I could not find Nizoral any place. This is my fist experience with any kind of Min. I was on Fin for a number of years. I dropped it due to all the negitive info that has come out about it.Fin worked for me from the perspective of stopping hair loss. I didn't notice any gains though.

I have been using it twice a day on my thinning areas. I haven't noticed any growth or shedding. Getting the liquid where I want it and getting it to stay there is difficult. The stuff kind of slides all over the place. It leaves my hair and scalp without hair sticky.  

My question is. Does anybody have any experience with the 15% good or bad? Does anybody have any concerns about using the higher dosage. 

Thanks

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I've tried both dr. Lee's 15% and also Dualgen 15%. As for Dr. Lee's, it didn't make any damn difference and it was way overpriced. The dualgen was total bull shit and it didn't even work. In fact I lost a whole lot of hair and just recently went back to Kirkland's brand. Just don't waste your money on that crap. I'm not sure if Dr.Lee is still in business. Just stick to regular 5% Minoxidil (Rogaine or Kirkland). You can also try Rogaine foam.

----------


## bluewater

How long did you try it? This stuf takes time to work and it makes sense to stick with something long enough to give it a chance. 

I am guessing that if it takes a year to show result with the 5% you should get it faster with the 15%? Anybody?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Read my "Dualgen 15% doesn't work". I was on that crap for several months and I was losing a lot of hair during that period-very very unusual. I started using minoxidil 5% in the mid 90's and it slowed down my hair loss big time. It doesn't take a year to know if minoxidil is going to work for you or not. It takes exactly less than a month and half for it to stop the shed -if it's going to work that is- and you are going to see way less hairs in your brush, shower, hands....

I know this because every time I decide to stop using minoxidil I start shedding like crazy and once I get back on it all shedding stops after around a month and half. Regrowing hair is a different issue of course and it does take many months. I'm never ever stopping minoxidil again unless something better comes out.

----------

